# Knife recommendations For Field Dressing a Turkey



## DocCuller (Mar 7, 2009)

I know the best knife to use is the one in your hand but do y'all have any favorites for field dressing your turkey kills?


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't field dress a turkey.  I take him back and clean him, which usually involves just filleting the breast meat off both sides.  Does anybody field dress a turkey?


----------



## sman (Mar 7, 2009)

I just breast them out with the same knife I use to fillet fish.  Nice long thin blade.


----------



## joejack (Mar 7, 2009)

Never have gutted one in the field. Breast them out with a small bladed pocket knife.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2009)

Any little short, sharp blade will do just fine. I remove all the breast, for deep fryin`, and save the rest of the bird for dumplins, Lot of good meat there, why waste it?


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 7, 2009)

cut the meat off the breast, no real secret to it. i use whatever knife i have laying around


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Mar 8, 2009)

pm coryo   .........   he'll put a sweet one in your hand


----------



## coryo (Mar 8, 2009)

This is my turkey knife. I sewed it on my vest for easy access.


----------



## Bram (Mar 9, 2009)

Like that blade..nice design..did you make two of them Cory


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just got a new Elk horn handled sheath knife from Lone Wolf Knives right outside of Baldwin, Ga. Has a turkey head scrimshawed on one side and a brook trout on the other. Very small blade for a sheath knife. Hope to break it in on the 21st.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Any little short, sharp blade will do just fine. I remove all the breast, for deep fryin`, and save the rest of the bird for dumplins, Lot of good meat there, why waste it?



I agree, why waste all that other meat?


----------



## Mosin (Mar 9, 2009)

I use a fillet knife.  Long sharp thin flexible blade.  I just cut the breast out of the bird.


----------



## creekside (Mar 9, 2009)

I dress em with the technique I learned from a turkey hunting book written by Doug Camp.Too hard to explain but it works well.


----------

